# Phase One Releases Capture One Pro 10



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 1, 2016)

```
<em>Ready for the Future of Image Editing – A Faster, More Powerful Experience</em></p>
<p>COPENHAGEN, December 1, 2016 – Phase One today released Capture One Pro 10, a major release of the world’s premiere raw conversion and image editing software. Designed to support wide ranging workflows of both professional and passionate photographers, Capture One Pro is known and trusted for rendering the finest image color and detail from more than 400 digital camera models. Now, based on customer feedback, Capture One Pro 10 puts superior user experience center stage – with interface improvements, under-the-hood tuning, and exciting new features that furnish the fastest, most reliable and most powerful performance yet.</p>
<p><!--more-->

<strong>What’s New with Capture One Pro 10:</strong></p>
<p><strong>Enhanced User Experience</strong>. Faster browsing, zooming, panning, and ease in switching between images even at 100 percent view. Also, a new default workspace offers a more intuitive experience for new users, with examples for getting started.</p>
<p><strong>Greater control, with a three-stage image sharpening process:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>A new lens tool option corrects lost sharpness caused by diffraction;</li>
<li>User-defined creative sharpening (utilizing a new Halo Suppression slider and a new blending algorithm) allows the photographer the option to sharpen an entire image, or just various elements within it;</li>
<li>User-defined output sharpening in the recipe tool. For print sharpening, users can also specify the distance from which the final output image should be viewed.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>On-screen proofing.</strong> An enhanced proof mode takes the guesswork out of the raw conversion process. From the viewer panel, users can now simulate the final size, resolution, color, compression artifacts and sharpening of images. This is especially useful for live assessment of files – particularly small files for the web and for optimizing image compression quality.</p>
<p><strong>A look into the future of image editing:</strong> Inspired by video grading processes, users can now access Capture One Pro directly through a Tangent panel system. This fully integrated panel is literally a new interface into image editing – for deep dive color and image adjustment –– allowing fast, multiple input commands simultaneously, while viewing the master monitor as the editor “feels” input into the application.</p>
<p><strong>A camera focus tool</strong> module for tethered cameras — especially useful for product, still life, macro, and Cultural Heritage photography projects.</p>
<p>“We have developed Capture One Pro 10 to greatly improve users’ experience so they can achieve the results they want much faster and with greater confidence,” said James Johnson, software product manager, Phase One. “Image adjustment options are now at a whole new level. We believe that with this release, we are delivering the most powerful, responsive, and user customizable image processor available.”</p>
<p><strong>The Complete List of New Features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Three-phase sharpening tools (see above)</li>
<li>Output proofing (see above)</li>
<li>New default and intuitive workspace (see above)</li>
<li>Camera focus tool module for tethered cameras (see above)</li>
<li>Tangent panel: full integration (see above)</li>
<li>New filter option: search by orientation of images</li>
<li>Optimization of Jpeg output for size/quality</li>
<li>Move folders in catalogs</li>
<li>Auto masking extended to any editable file type (including Xtrans)</li>
<li>Improved compressed RAW and Fuji support</li>
<li>Hardware acceleration – OpenCL is now enabled by default</li>
<li>Stripe reduction LCC for 100MP</li>
<li>Optimized LCC creation</li>
<li>Computer ID in license for activation management</li>
<li>Apple script – new properties (Mac only)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New camera and lens support</strong>

New camera support includes: Olympus E-M1 mkll, Sony RX100M5, Sony A6500 and A99M2.</p>
<p>New lens profile support includes: Sony FE 70-200 mm F4 G OSS, Sony 70-200 mm F2.8 G, and Sony E 18-200mm F3.5-6.3 OSS</p>
<p>For a complete list of newly supported cameras and lenses, please go to: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/download" target="_blank">www.phaseone.com/download</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Availability and Pricing</strong>

Capture One Pro 10 is available now for the Mac and Windows operating systems online at <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/store" target="_blank">www.phaseone.com/store</a> and from Phase One authorized partners worldwide <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/partners" target="_blank">www.phaseone.com/partners</a>.</p>
<p>Owners of Capture One Pro 8 and 9 may upgrade for 99 USD or 99 EUR. For customers who have purchased Capture One Pro 9 since November 1, 2016, Phase One is offering a grace period, exempting them from the upgrade fee. Eligible customers can download their upgrade today at phaseone.com/download and reuse their license key.</p>
<p>New customers can purchase Capture One Pro 10 for 299 USD or 279 EUR. Capture One Pro is also available by subscription. Capture One Pro (8 and 9) subscribers can simply download the new Capture One Pro 10 release. A single-user subscription is 15 USD / 12 EUR per month for a 12-month plan. Please see all subscription options at <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/store" target="_blank">www.phaseone.com/store</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## caruser (Dec 1, 2016)

Let's hope that this is really a lot faster, I like Capture One, but it always felt dog slow compared to Aperture.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 2, 2016)

It'll be cool when software starts supporting 10-12bit HDR display editing.
The TV size screens are already here to an extent. Hopefully the monitor makes will start putting out OLED HDR monitors, the good makers like Dell Premiere Color, NEC, EIZO, etc.


----------



## emko (Dec 2, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> It'll be cool when software starts supporting 10-12bit HDR display editing.
> The TV size screens are already here to an extent. Hopefully the monitor makes will start putting out OLED HDR monitors, the good makers like Dell Premiere Color, NEC, EIZO, etc.



dont think they will anytime soon, OLED has problem with burn in so its not so good for PC monitors vs TV's


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 2, 2016)

Its good to see someone up the game and try to take on the dominance of Adobe were all better when competition comes into play. Apple badly let down their customers when they abandoned Aperture it just showed the accountant in Tim Cook as opposed to Steve Jobs and Photos is a standing joke that Apple should be ashamed of.


----------



## nvettese (Dec 2, 2016)

I want to know if they are going to pull the same with upgrades as Adobe does in the Standalone vs Subscriptions based models. I despise that I spent money on Adobe Lightroom, and because I bought the Standalone, I am not getting the new features and tools with the update because I am a standalone user


----------



## melbournite (Dec 3, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> Its good to see someone up the game and try to take on the dominance of Adobe were all better when competition comes into play. Apple badly let down their customers when they abandoned Aperture it just showed the accountant in Tim Cook as opposed to Steve Jobs and Photos is a standing joke that Apple should be ashamed of.



Yes, I totally agree. 

And although I have, and use both Lightroom and Capture One, I still use Aperture. Nothing beats it for speed (not even this new release 10), intuitiveness and simplicity. 

I still have my finger in every pie, holding out as long as possible. I'm leaning towards Capture One over Lightroom but hoping that maybe some day Photos becomes useable or gets a great plugin from a developer - at least so I can migrate my old libraries (from Aperture). I'm surprised there isn't a flood of developers doing stuff for Photos?


----------



## Sashi (Dec 4, 2016)

caruser said:


> Let's hope that this is really a lot faster, I like Capture One, but it always felt dog slow compared to Aperture.



Totally agree, I also switched to LR a longtime back mainly because the performance was so much better, especially when using the adjustment brush.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Dec 12, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> Its good to see someone up the game and try to take on the dominance of Adobe were all better when competition comes into play.



People often write that about competition. 

Ever seen any proof?

Capture One _hasn't_ "upped its game" - it's continuing along exactly the same steady trajectory that it has followed since I started using it at release 3.7. 

It doesn't see itself as a Lightroom competitor (alternative yes, competitor no) as it is fundamentally different in approach to Lightroom in a lot of ways which Lightroom users seem (given the feedback on the Phase One forums over the years) to consider essential, and therefore "missing" from Capture One.

Conversely, Capture One has a lot of unique stuff that its users regard as "missing" from Lightroom.

The pricing difference between Capture One and Lightroom is pretty stark, too.

Point being - they're different, they're not direct rivals, and frankly both have their share of strengths and weaknesses.

That's why I have both.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Dec 12, 2016)

nvettese said:


> I want to know if they are going to pull the same with upgrades as Adobe does in the Standalone vs Subscriptions based models. I despise that I spent money on Adobe Lightroom, and because I bought the Standalone, I am not getting the new features and tools with the update because I am a standalone user



This is _exactly_ the situation you'd be in if the subscription model had never been introduced: way back and forever, the standalone version of Lightroom was updated to this same model.

So why you should get "more" while paying less than subscribers? You want quick access to the new stuff, pay the new stuff price.


----------



## zim (Dec 12, 2016)

Haven't tried it yet but looks like a pretty solid update to me. The one thing I'd love to have seen though is support for colour passport. There is a pretty good work around but passport recognition would be cool.


----------



## scottburgess (Jan 2, 2017)

Keith_Reeder said:


> nvettese said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know if they are going to pull the same with upgrades as Adobe does in the Standalone vs Subscriptions based models. I despise that I spent money on Adobe Lightroom, and because I bought the Standalone, I am not getting the new features and tools with the update because I am a standalone user
> ...



That last statement is not exactly correct from the business model perspective. Adobe failed to innovate and provide features sufficient to entice people to upgrade. This led to inconsistent upgrading and fluctuating revenue through many version numbers of Photoshop. The subscription model forces everyone to pay even though they are not getting "more" of anything they want. The user has lost that element of choice, but the subscription model guarantees a predictable income stream for the company.

In the long run, this revenue model encourages further complacency on Adobe's part since they don't have to work much to keep subscribers. Hopefully that will encourage competitors to replace them.


----------

